# Which way do I go, Which way do I go



## Russianwolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, I admit it. I'm kinda bored with stock kit pens. So I'm looking for ways to take my "art" to the next level. But I haven't decided what exactly that means yet.

A Metal Lathe, Kiln and Metal clays, power carving, etc. are all in my thought with possibilities for each, but which one should I go with, that's the question. And while I'm not specifically asking for advice on which way to go, you never know when someone's comment might spark the thought I need to figure it out.

Later.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 19, 2010)

Look through the photo gallery and see what appeals to you most then figure out what skills and tools you need.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to go to "closed end" pens and also make, or at least purchase custom nib ends for BP/RB pens. Make my own clips too.  But that is down the road. I am going to try PC too, one of these days.

Concerning PC, I live in the ceramics capital of Japan. My SIL was here in in November and did I get some ideas from taking him and my daughter to some fine ceramics, pottery and china artists. I think PC will do some of the things I want to do from those ideas.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 19, 2010)

There are many paths to take, but the thing I have always strived for is for a knowledgable group like this to see my pens and know from seeing it or from a picture that I made it. If you can say that about your pens, I believe you will be at the next level.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 19, 2010)

First, decide who your audience is.  If you are your target audience, follow your imagination.  If the buying public is your target, page through the most recent Stylus annual. One answer does not fit all.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike , just get some Brass and Aluminum rods and start playing around . Experiment and see where it leads you . You don't need a metal lathe with those metals , just a chuck of some kind and a little imagination .


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are bored with stock pen kits, then it seems to me that you either need a metal lathe to make your own parts, or you need to go into casting parts.  Polymer clay is really great, but it's still a pen kit.  I don't think you want a RB nib made of clay. The only way to get away from a kit is to make your own.  The rest of it, PC, carving, scrolling, whatever, those are still kits unless you expand beyond.  If you want to start out with minimal investment, you can do as Butch suggested.  Get some soft metals, chuck, drill chuck, some carbide tools would be good, some files, and some taps and dies..because as you know you can tap and die many different types of plastics.


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 25, 2010)

You must be in my head!  I have been dealing with the same issue.  When you figure it out let me know.

Your partner in confusion!


----------



## gketell (Jan 25, 2010)

The metal lathe is where I would start.  You can use it to make pens now and when you are bored with that you can use it to clean up your molded silver clay parts so they are dead-round and fit on your pens perfectly.  

And when you get bored of pens altogether you can use it to make mini flashlights or running micro engines.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 25, 2010)

I was there too.  Even bought a metal lathe and mill.  But then I realized I didn't have enough of a "name" or brand recognition for my product to justify the added cost for my time and custom creation, R&D, etc.  I'll never be a Grayson Tighe or the like, and I'm not sure I'd want to be.

I then just decided to focus on improving my product to as close as perfection as possible, and streamlining my processes to reduce time anywhere possible.  So for example, that lowly WallStreet II that I made now only takes 35 minutes from start to finish instead of an hour. 

I've basically doubled my production rate, without any significant financial increases on my end. Kaizen all the way.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've been doing some looking and thinking and I have the 2008 pen annual on the way (got a good deal on it plus a couple issues of Stylus, about half the price of the new annual). I'll probably think more on this over the next couple weeks before deciding which way to go.

One thing I'd like is for the main tool I buy to be able to expand into other areas as well, so that's something else in my mind.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to start making my own fenials, nibs, center bands, etc. I have a friend who is a jeweler and he is helping me learn to cast molten metals. I think this is going to open the "big double garage door" to my pen making.

It is no longer just matching AVAILABLE materials to AVAILABLE kits.   My pen world is suddenly getting much larger. I still have to have someone plate my stuff because the chemicals to do plating are not DIY friendly.

I'm excited and I have just started.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to say a special thanks to Lou for his advice on paging through the pen annual. That helped tremendously.

I'm on the look out for a kiln now as I have about 20 ideas bouncing around in my head and as Lou knows, I've already bought some other supplies.


----------

